# Karate that does full contact fighting in point fighting?



## ckstuds (Feb 8, 2012)

I am looking for a karate that does full contact point fighting or free style fighting in tournaments, without the use of so much protective gear on.

I would prefer that it would be a mainstream karate, that I can easily find. Thank you!!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 8, 2012)

ckstuds said:


> I am looking for a karate that does full contact point fighting or free style fighting in tournaments, without the use of so much protective gear on.
> 
> I would prefer that it would be a mainstream karate, that I can easily find. Thank you!!



There isn't a lot of that anymore, mainly due to liability laws I would guess.  MMA might be your best choice if that's what you want to do.  Where are you located?


----------



## Blindside (Feb 8, 2012)

Have you looked for any Kyokushin Karate schools in your area? I am not sure what you mean by "full contact point," but what they do is full contact continuous style. At least in my area there are at least three tournaments per year.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 8, 2012)

And FYI, we spar in our dojo, with protective gear.  Last week, two guys ended up with broken ribs.  So be careful what you wish for.  Padding does not mean you won't get hurt.


----------



## ckstuds (Feb 8, 2012)

I live in lansing michigan, I used to MMA. But machida motivated me to try karate and also, I would like to try different arts you know? What art does your dojo pratice?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 8, 2012)

ckstuds said:


> I live in lansing michigan, I used to MMA. But machida motivated me to try karate and also, I would like to try different arts you know? What art does your dojo pratice?



I am an Isshin-Ryu student in Waterford, MI.


----------



## dungeonworks (Feb 8, 2012)

Have you took a look at Koei-Kan-Karate-Do?  I am new to the Lansing area and have no idea if their are any schools out here teaching Koei-Kan.  I live in Mason now and am pondering my next style/training.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 8, 2012)

dungeonworks said:


> Have you took a look at Koei-Kan-Karate-Do?  I am new to the Lansing area and have no idea if their are any schools out here teaching Koei-Kan.  I live in Mason now and am pondering my next style/training.



From what I understand, Koei-Kan uses bogu when sparring.  They do hit full force, but with armor on.


----------



## dungeonworks (Feb 9, 2012)

We wore the helmet only and minimal gloves for Bogu sparring.


----------



## ATACX GYM (Feb 9, 2012)

Kyokushin, seidokaikan, and Daido Juku might be good fits for you. My favorite of this manifestation are SHIDOKAN events [ which aren't any of the previous arts, but it's an event inclusive of them and others ] and probably Daido Juku events


----------



## MilkManX (Feb 15, 2012)

Also there are Ashihara and Enshin Karate that came from Kyokushin but added some throwing techniques and emphasize Sabaki movement.


----------

